# ENTP/ESTP who shows strong Ni?



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok, so this is something I'm still trying to figure out.
I read many descriptions of Ni and how it works- and I can totally relate. I experience that sensation all the time, when you suddenly understand something without really knowing how you got there, as if a lighbulb was suddenly lit in your brain. And I rely on these gut sensations a lot.
The problem is, I am definitely not a Ni-dom. 
And it's improbable that I'm an ENFJ, due to my pretty low Fe. 
And I don't think I am an ENTJ (even though I've been mistyped as such), because I don't think I am a Te-dom.
As for now, I think I am either an ESTP or an ENTP. But the problem is: how can I be an ESTP and have a well-developed Ni? And I definitely use Se a lot. And I also use a lot of Ne, and Si is definitely my weakest function. But Ni is not in the stack of an ENTP.
At this point the only type I can think about is ISTP, but I don't think I am a Ti-dom (even though I have a strong Ti), and I am not introverted.
So, what do you think?


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

ESTPs can have strong Ni. Ni is merely their fourth function in their arsenal of frequently used functions.

At least I am an INFP with fairly strong Te and I don't find the concept incompatible.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Using some Socionics i think we can get somewhere here.
In Socionics there's a dichotomy for the functions that separates them between strong and week, the Dominant and Auxiliary (speaking in MBTI terms in case you are not very fond of Socionics) as well as their opposite orientation (introverted/extroverted) counterparts are strong, the Terciary and Inferior as well as their opposite orientation couterparts are weak. So a Ne dom is good at using Ni, but becomes bored by it (which is why it is one of the subdued/not valued/shadow functions)... the same happens for the auxiliary function. Just for curiosity: the subdued functions that are not valued and are weak cause irritation instead of boredom.
Regarding Se, according to Socionics again ENTPs might have a "fake" Se because it is so weak in them and they try to fix the problem, the same goes for ESTPs and Ne. Taking that in consideration, my guess would be that you're an ENTP, since we can consider that either Se or Ne is not really there and have only the Ni factor left, which leads us to such a conclusion based on previously stated information.
For this to be right the information you have given must be too.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

ENTPs have a strong grasp on Ni, because it is a 3D function for them.
But it is the opposite of their dominant function, so they will rarely use it.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay The Hungy One's post made me think of something that might get you out of your confusion. Your understanding of Ni and Se might not be as accurate as you think, which would add up to possibly being an ENTP, but that's just my opinion and my opinion doesn't really matter since you're the only one who can type yourself.

Here's the idea: Find out which inferior function you have, by knowing how its grip works, since our troubled times are filled with intense negative emotions it's easy to remember them. See the descriptions for ESTP's and for ENTP's inferior function grip and see if any bad "in the head" experience you had relates to any of them:
http://jpowellgroup.com/wp-content/downloads/articles/in-the-grip.pdf


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

KillingTroubleShooter said:


> Here's the idea: Find out which inferior function you have, by knowing how its grip works, since our troubled times are filled with intense negative emotions it's easy to remember them. See the descriptions for ESTP's and for ENTP's inferior function grip and see if any bad "in the head" experience you had relates to any of them:
> http://jpowellgroup.com/wp-content/downloads/articles/in-the-grip.pdf


TBH, I can't relate to either of them.
I read them all, and the one I relate to the most is the INTP/ISTP one.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Think about this: imagine you went on a visit to an abandoned place that has historical relevance... are you there to walk around the place and move things, pick things up, break stuff, jump on things, admire the looks of the building and the atmosphere ? Or are you there to see what the place could have been used for, what it was and how it fit in history, what could be done with it and who will you talk to this place about to see if they know something regarding it ?
Anything along those lines works as well.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

KillingTroubleShooter said:


> Think about this: imagine you went on a visit to an abandoned place that has historical relevance... are you there to walk around the place and move things, pick things up, break stuff, jump on things, admire the looks of the building and the atmosphere ? Or are you there to see what the place could have been used for, what it was and how it fit in history, what could be done with it and who will you talk to this place about to see if they know something regarding it ?


I go on trips like these often.
I usually go to those places to study the architecture and to explore the place and see if I can find new and interesting things. I also am very interested in mythology therefore when I'm there I usually look for mythological references.
I usually don't ask anyone about the place because if I go there in the first place I usually already know what it is and what it was used for, even though I'm not particularly interested in the latter, unless the place was used for religious purposes (in that case I am interested in its use because it means it is full of mythological references).
Also, walking around while exploring these places is a good physical exercice.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm thinking ENTP but can't say for sure, it's hard to type people not knowing them live and stuff. You probably know but i'll say that the first motivation is more ESTP and the second more ENTP. In fact, i've been on a trip like that this weekend and even beeing Ti dom what i did the most was along the first line of behaviour, my dad (ENTP) kept going the second behaviour line and telling us his observations (he knew what the whole place was for but liked figuring what every room was for especially since we found a hidden building we couldn't get to before... hehe, keep in mind that it was far away from any big city).
Try watching videos from ENTPs and from ESTPs to see who you relate to the most.

Here's a conversation between an ENTP (on the left) and an ESTP (on the right): 




Here's a "how to tell apart" video for those types, made by an ESTP: 




Here's a "vs" video for those types, made by some dude whose type i don't know but has some really good videos: 





Good luck!


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

^^^
The last video was quite interesting in the part in which it explained the tertiary function. I'm not very expressive and don't communicate well non-verbally (I don't have many facial expressions and don't use many gestures).


----------

